# Who skips a lot?



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

My attendence in school has always been really crappy. I am the master of skipping and still doing really well. There was this one class where I only showed up maybe 10 times during the semester and still walked away with an A lol. 

I would go insane if I had to come to class every single day. Mental health days are the best.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never skipped, even with anxiety. I was always afraid of missing something important.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I never skipped, even with anxiety. I was always afraid of missing something important.


Same here, though I would love to skip. Unfortunately, going to a small college means its easier for professors to keep track of who comes and who doesn't and my school has a fairly strict attendance policy.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

I only skip if I know in advance that I will have to do a social activity like a presentation.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I was an avid skipper in highschool I'm trying to break that habit now with college.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

In my first-year university i had a full-year course that was an hour, three days a week, starting at 9am (bad idea). I went a total of 3 times and somehow pulled out an 82%.

My attendance got a little better later on, but only somewhat.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

The only time where I have skipped lessons is when I'm feeling really unwell in which I just forge a note and nobody will notice anything. The only times where I have skipped an entire day of school is usually those of the school term days where you don't even have a proper lesson and my high school used to make us pay £2 (about $3.5) just to wear non uniform (!) so there were quite alot of people who also "bunked" (and since it was the end of the school term, they cant really punish you for having an unauthorised absence).


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I never skipped school, unless i was very very sick, or had a very good reason


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ever since I was diagnosed with anxiety (8 years old), my attendance was horrible. Last year, I missed more days than I ever have in a single year. I wasn't skipping, persay. I was really sick, but often the illness was caused by anxiety or stress. I've had about 3 weeks of school so far, and I haven't missed any yet!

At my school, unless you have a doctor's or parent's note explaining that you were out due to illness, you can get in serious trouble, with the law even. Every year, the school would send me these letters saying that I didn't receive course credit in x number of classes because of my attendance, and I would write them an appeals letter back explaining my situation and that I had made up the work. Well, they kept sending these stupid letters every year, and I got sick of being harassed. So one year, I sent them back a letter saying that I knew my rights under the Americans with Disabilities Act, and they would be facing a lawsuit if they didn't stop harassing me. I never got another one of those letters again...


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I never skipped HighSchool but I skipped University... So much so I was put on Academic Probation. Nothin like adding a big slap of FAILURE to my SA. -sigh-


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I never really skipped in school, just really dreaded class presentations or anything like that and quietly resented the fact I had to be there. Plus I always thought the one class I missed would be something important.

Now uni is being _really_ strict, with registers and if you miss too many you'll be talked to. Luckily my lecturers now know about my anxiety so we can work around it.


----------



## Kevin Tbh (Sep 24, 2009)

They have a 90% attendance policy at my high school. Miss 9+ days and you have to appeal your credit. That includes EXCUSED absences. 

Idiotic *******s, if I earn a A and come to class when I want, why should they care?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I never skipped, even with anxiety. I was always afraid of missing something important.


Me too. 
I skip unimportant stuff like sports events and field trips, though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought this thread was about skipping as you walk xD, I won't explain why I clicked it either.

Never really skipped class during high school, it was only until Uni that I began doing it however it was more due to sheer laziness (and te 3 hour round trip to and from the place) which led to it.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I thought that too, and I was gonne reply that I do skip too :/

But I skip regular classes too, it's become a problem lately. But... hm... I have no motivation to go? D:


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I skipped a lot when I was in highschool. That's if you can count just not waking up and getting on the school bus as skipping.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Skipped highschool once just to say I had done it.
College on the otherhand was a lot different, most of my classes were marked on attendance as well as the course curriculum. In one class 10% of your overall mark was from attendance. Not to mention it helped that I was learning something of personal interest.


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

(Sorry, this got super long.) 
I skipped school fairly regularly from 7th grade til I graduated. Usually it was over something that was making me anxious (an oral presentation, class project that involved speaking to other people or picking groups/teammates like in PE) but sometimes I just felt so over-extended I couldn't deal with the thought of being around so many people all day and having to deal with those feelings on top of whatever else was bothering me. The only problem with skipping is I'd start worrying about what I had missed and with each day I stayed home it got harder and harder to go back. 

I went to the first day of school 2nd semester sophomore year, saw they put me in Speech class, cried through the entire class even though I didn't have to speak yet, and then refused to come to school until they switched me to something else. Even then I went unwillingly, and had a sobbing breakdown in the principal's office before my mom walked me to class. And then the rest of the month I missed at least 2 to 3 days a week. 

So basically my high school career was awful. But it could have been worse.

I skipped out of college a bit over 24 hours in, but I probably would have had the same issues there. I'm considering taking classes online since I'm not having much luck on the classroom field.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I rarely skip. I have with classes I hated, but go figure those have always been the classes with "only 2 unexcused abscences or grade drops" rules. Believe me I took advantage of the 2 unexcused days.


----------



## sdmk (Aug 7, 2009)

I skipped to the point that I was kicked out of school  Don't do this.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I had really bad SA at school and as a result my attendance was about 60% or something like that.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed a lot of time from Grade 6-11 (dropped out midway through 11). I always did it "officially" though. I'd tell my parents I was sick and they went along with it.

It's different now -- I can probably count on one hand the number of classes I've missed in the three years worth of schooling I've had since then.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

polythene said:


> I do, though I realize I'm being really immature and irresponsible for doing so. I'm really, really undermotivated because I hate college AND my major - it's difficult (though not impossible) for me to get my *** to class. It doesn't help that my depression has me physically tired all the time. After all, it's much easier to sleep in and try to forget one's responsibilities than it is to actually attend one's courses.
> 
> Bleh. You're not alone.


yea that's how I feel. As well as I do in school I have no motivation to get out of bed and get to class. I love my college and use to love my major but now I've lost interest in just about everything. I also have really bad depression sometimes and it doesn't make it any easier.

Luckily my professors don't care and attendence isn't a huge part of my grade except for one of my classes which is a pass fail so I don't give a crap.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't afford to skip, one day of class missed down here could totally **** up your grade, no joke. The fact that some teachers have a mandatory "kick you out" policy after 6 missed days doesn't help either, I don't study much, hardly pay attention, don't have that much homework,have kept A's and B's, but a days worth of missed notes is something you don't want and will come back to haunt you on test days.


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

I skipped a weeks worth of math last week soooo yeah... also take note of my signature :blank


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Phoenix87 said:


> I never skipped HighSchool but I skipped University... So much so I was put on Academic Probation. Nothin like adding a big slap of FAILURE to my SA. -sigh-


Noone keeps track of the attendance at our University. They just want the money. You come or you miss every single lecture that is not posted on the net at your convenience and it's on the test.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I rarely skip. Though the people might bug me or make me anxious, I like school a lot.
In jh, I skipped a lot because this weirdo was stalking me, seriously. Following me home and stuff, so I would skip. I was literally afraid to go to school.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

retropat said:


> Same here, though I would love to skip. Unfortunately, going to a small college means its easier for professors to keep track of who comes and who doesn't and my school has a fairly strict attendance policy.


But you can apply for special services. I didn't do that tho, I don't skip class. Skip work, yes, but not class. And for _that _there's no special services.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I never skip. In high school, out of an entire four years, I missed only 3-4 days of school. In university, I will NEVER skip class to skip it. My parents are paying alot of money for me to get this education, so to skip class would be a slap in their face. I'm on their dime, so I'm going to get their money's worth.

Plus I take two foreign languages (Spanish and Chinese). I can't skip class, otherwise I will fail.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

I skipped all the time, it was not so much the anxiety as it was the boredom.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Hellosunshine said:


> My attendence in school has always been really crappy. I am the master of skipping and still doing really well. There was this one class where I only showed up maybe 10 times during the semester and still walked away with an A lol.
> 
> I would go insane if I had to come to class every single day. Mental health days are the best.


Me too, haha. I could write a book called: Avoidance With Success. I'm going to try to go as much as possible this semester, though. It's not a good habit, no matter how well you do.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kevin Tbh said:


> They have a 90% attendance policy at my high school. Miss 9+ days and you have to appeal your credit. That includes EXCUSED absences.
> 
> Idiotic *******s, if I earn a A and come to class when I want, why should they care?


In most of my classes, if you skip more than three times no matter what your excuse, you will either be dropped or will fail. You have it easy.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I skipped once in high school with a friend, and I never wanted to do it again. I couldn't take all the anxiety that came along with it. I got home and the school called to say my absence and my mom came up to me and asked where I was, I made up some story of the bus being late and my teacher must not have fixed my attendance. The day I skipped, I went back to school at the end so I could take the bus home, and my friend was asking me where I was at lunch, I told her I went to the nurse, but then she said she went to the nurse too at lunch. :| I hesitated and said.. 'we must have just missed each other'. And then I missed work that I couldn't make up with an excuse card. God, I couldn't take the lying and all the anxiety. Never again. Ever. 

Anyway... I don't skip, I don't even stay home when I'm sick. I'm too afraid to miss stuff and then have to ask my teacher what I missed, and then fear it being something complicated. Its much more assuring to just go.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I read the title of this thread and thought it was referring to the gleeful, physical act of skipping as a means of conveyance. Needless to say, I am now greatly disappointed.

I used to skip class a fair amount in high school due to anxiety, but you can't get away with that nonsense in college unless you don't mind being dropped from half of your classes.

I still do my fair share of prancing though! Probably more than my fair share, actually.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

In highschool I missed more days than I went. In college that doesn't work too well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It isn't worth skipping class. We pay for the class so we might as well get the money we put into it.
SA is not worth the attention. SA isn't worth ruining my life anymore.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Who cares about SA.... I just hate class. All classes. Highschool classes, middle school art class, college classes, even college horseback riding class, and and all the rest of them. I hate school. I pay for it and go because the other options are worse and most of my college classes are things I actually want to be able to do. In highschool I really had no reason to go.


----------



## aguy1010 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in college and seem to end up skipping some classes but only the ones that don't take attendance, actually the small classes with interaction I always make myself go to, especially since thats how you get credit in the class, actually I find the large lectures rather depressing since I'm new to my school and don't know anyone so just sitting there in this huge room with tons of people and not talking to anyone, just listening to the teacher is kind of weird


----------



## cemeterygates (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd love to skip, but they call your parents if you don't show up. If there's an assignment that requires a partner I'll pretend I'm sick so I can go to the nurse.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i do and i don't, sometimes i have to literally force myself to go.

actually now i come to think of it, in my last year of school i had the lowest attendance in my year, it was 53% and i had to see the welfare officer a few times, they said if i had two full weeks at school i'd get a certificate, well i never got it, can't remember why. But that was before the whole sa thing and it was because i went on holiday alot.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I know I should not because of past experience. But sometimes I do. 

Once in a while is one thing, and if I know what i missed. 

I have been depressed etc and have missed tons and tons of class this semester.

And when I miss, or do something stupid, it makes it harder to go back.

It pretty much leads to disaster for me. This semester is TERRIBLE.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Always. I got bored by class. 


You've got to wonder, if you can skip class and still get good grades, what the point of school is. 

I used to get really pissed with classes that required attendance. Attendance issues are why I almost didn't graduate from highschool.


----------



## ninjew (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't skip, but I do tend to get to classes a few minutes late, in part to avoid the huge crowds between classes. (Agoraphobia for the win!!!1*)

*one actually typed on accident


----------



## X 23 (Jun 3, 2009)

i skipped for 2 straight weeks when i was in middle school but i was an a student so i didnt get any punishment.


----------

